# Knockdown ceilings



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

I did a knockdown last night, and it turn'd out not to bad.. i was going for bigger globs, or larger patchs once knocked down. most of mine are about the size of a quarter. What is was looking for was the size of 2 quarters.
I am using a hopper on 7/16 with compressor set at 40 psi, mud consistancy is maybe a little wet, any suggestions?

Jay


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

A hod.

We do a "brocade" texture here on ceilings that produces a larger texture. The mud is applied with a hod.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

talked to one of my taper today, and he uses kal tex.... 30 psi and consistancy of pancake batter.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> I did a knockdown last night, and it turn'd out not to bad.. i was going for bigger globs, or larger patchs once knocked down. most of mine are about the size of a quarter. What is was looking for was the size of 2 quarters.
> I am using a hopper on 7/16 with compressor set at 40 psi, mud consistancy is maybe a little wet, any suggestions?
> 
> Jay


I don't think a hopper is capable of producing that size knockdown. 
*I use an Graco RTX 1500 to get this(ceiling):*


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Our Taper is getting the bigger globs, with a hopper.


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

you can give any size knockdown with a hopper with green top mud. i agree with the pancake batter consistency and low pressure. when i want to spray larger kd. i go with the initial spray then a back spray ending with a third pass. if you want larger give another pass. remember the larger the kd, longer you have to let it sit before knockn it. :thumbsup:
medium to large knockdown is pretty popular here. with stomp i go medium, sand swirls light to medium, starburst ceil. pattern tex. medium to heavy (usually in dining rooms and/or master bd.rm.)


----------



## Signature35 (May 10, 2007)

You can use a hopper with low pressure, I don't spray that heavy of texture often. When I do you can make the texture watery because it won't run like it does on the walls. The real big difference I notice from a hopper and a small graco machine is that the hopper will more likely make a bigger mess. Both work well if you know how to use them.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys...excellent info... muchly appriciated.

Jay


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rockmagic said:


> you can give any size knockdown with a hopper with green top mud.










------------------------------------------>:no:


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

sir mixalot. if thats your knockdown on walls and ceil. not impressive. really, looking at it wet or painted. sorry 
i like to give more depth and more of the polished stone effect. yours look more sucked up, shrunk looking, not enough knockdown depth.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rockmagic said:


> sir mixalot. if thats your knockdown on walls and ceil. not impressive. really, looking at it wet or painted. sorry
> i like to give more depth and more of the polished stone effect. yours look more sucked up, shrunk looking, not enough knockdown depth.


That wasn't very nice.

Well let's see a picture of your knockdown then.  
You will see that is not that easy to capture in a photo. But, I'm sure you already know that. And you have plenty of pictures of knockdown to post.

Let me know what you think of this picture. I have hundreds, and can do any style knockdown there is.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Knockdown back here in the states requires a stomper brush. The texture is let to set up for 20 min. then squeegeed over. This is not what I recognize as knockdown.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CrazyTaper said:


> Knockdown back here in the states requires a stomper brush. The texture is let to set up for 20 min. then squeegeed over. This is not what I recognize as knockdown.


CrazyTaper,
Textures vary from state to state, and here in Florida and surronding southerern states this is our "Knockdown".:thumbsup:

Do you have any pictures of your "Knockdown"?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Easy guys we are all here to help each other...as per knockdown is diffrent on the eyes of the beholder...as long as the customer is happy who the hell cares..what yours looks like as compaired to mine....unless we want help...then help away..but be easy on critisising someone elses work when the standards may be diffrent from where you live to where i live....eg pricing...we all know its priced diffrent everywhere.....

just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## Orlando Cabrera (Aug 9, 2008)

well if you have a very thin consistency you can just slightly thicken it with more mud and a little bit if primer, now the paint will help act like a slow bonding agent, let the splatter sit for a few 15 20 mins or so then work it down .


----------



## Masterpoacher (Feb 8, 2008)

When are you going to post your pictures Rock Magic?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Masterpoacher said:


> When are you going to post your pictures Rock Magic?


:whistling


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

any knockdown is cool . its the damn hand swirly imposible to patch or match plaster ones I hate


----------



## Signature35 (May 10, 2007)

Out in California 8 years ago the knockdown would come out similar to bot pictures then it became more refined and full. I guess like a fog then just knocked down. Out here in Houston TX. they call that a monterey or (sounds goofy) splatter drag. Drywall terms and finishes really do vary from state to state.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> When are you going to post your pictures Rock Magic?


I 2nd this motion & BTW, nice knockdown dude. Knockdown is the general term used here but i've also heard it called splatter drag as well. I'm from TN & texture is rare here nowdays (Nashville). Everyone is on the "slick" bandwagon for the time being.  GOD, I hate hand sanding....:sad:


----------

